# Sarasota Bay/New to Area/Have Boat/Will Trade For Experience



## KiteboarderDoug (Jul 20, 2013)

Have a new 17" Mako. Trying to learn the area. If you know the area and willing to share, then I have the boat and and a willingness to learn. Mostly interested in inshore or close offshore on a calm day.


----------



## Fish_tx (Jun 16, 2006)

*fishing seabrook*

I could show you around the Galveston bay seabrook/kemah areas. Fished them for 30+ years.

Mark


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

I could take you around East Matagorda bay, if you ever want to explore that area.


----------



## Fowl hooked (Jun 5, 2013)

*west bay?*

I could show you west bay/san luis pass area.


----------

